# Happy 10th Birthday Sadie...



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy 10th Birthday at the Bridge, Sadie!


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Happy Birthday beautiful Sadie! 

(the Red Sox and the Bruins both won their games yesterday in honor of your birthday! Thanks for helping them!)


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sadie, she will always be in that special place that is hers alone - the place in your heart


----------



## rjw4244 (May 14, 2013)

Sadie is beautiful - I'm sure she wouldn't want you to be sad. Cherish the great times you had together and know she's doing well.


----------

